# My new little UTV plow truck :-)



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Heres a pic of my 2013 Polaris XP900, I added the fun extras, and some needed additions for plowing, stereo, heat, windshield wiper kit, turn signals and horn, 14" Firestone winter force tires (not installed for this picture) made my own rear light bar and am adding a Salt Dogg tgs02 spreader on the back this week, won't be used a ton, but thought it would be fun for some small spots around our little town.


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice looking rig!


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Now that's riding in style, got a friend who bought a 2015 Ranger w/cab he said they get quieter riding every year. He had 2 Crews before he got the 3 seater.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice! I'll take the mini boss V & some wings for my truck!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

That's awesome! I love it. Let us know how it works out


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

What's a setup like that run you with plow, machine and all?


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Shade Tree NJ;1910794 said:


> What's a setup like that run you with plow, machine and all?


same price as a new truck


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

IHI;1920484 said:


> same price as a new truck


I am incredibly jealous and this would be my ideal set up as well.

I'm hoping to create something similar to this for around the $15k mark with used equipment if I can......I'd like to add a salt spreader to the back also.

So, my guess is this rig costs in the neighborhood of $25-30k, but compare that to a 5-10 year old full size pickup for the same price and over time (maintenance, gas, etc.) I truly believe the UTV will come out ahead cost wise in a very short time.....meaning 5 years from now, the truck will have had 5-10k in repairs to it and would have depreciated 5-10k at least. Whereas the UTV will still command 20-25k or more and might have a couple grand in expenses in it.....just a guess....I'm not a mechanic , but from what I've been researching, this is what I'm hoping to get by trading/selling my full size plow truck and getting a unit exactly like this one.


----------



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

cool set up what did that plow run you if you don't mind me askin !


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

taxreliever;1935335 said:


> I am incredibly jealous and this would be my ideal set up as well.
> 
> I'm hoping to create something similar to this for around the $15k mark with used equipment if I can......I'd like to add a salt spreader to the back also.
> 
> So, my guess is this rig costs in the neighborhood of $25-30k, but compare that to a 5-10 year old full size pickup for the same price and over time (maintenance, gas, etc.) I truly believe the UTV will come out ahead cost wise in a very short time.....meaning 5 years from now, the truck will have had 5-10k in repairs to it and would have depreciated 5-10k at least. Whereas the UTV will still command 20-25k or more and might have a couple grand in expenses in it.....just a guess....I'm not a mechanic , but from what I've been researching, this is what I'm hoping to get by trading/selling my full size plow truck and getting a unit exactly like this one.


This is the most backwards math I've ever seen. 5-10K in repairs on the used truck? And a UTV that initially costs 25-30K will still get 20-25K in five years? Ya, I can see guys all over the place trading in their full sized trucks for UTVs with plows. Not.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1935364 said:


> This is the most backwards math I've ever seen. 5-10K in repairs on the used truck? And a UTV that initially costs 25-30K will still get 20-25K in five years? Ya, I can see guys all over the place trading in their full sized trucks for UTVs with plows. Not.


Fair enough......but if I may ask.....how much for a new or rebuilt tranny and fuel economy and what do you think a 2010 25-30k UTV will get today?

And my trade in isn't my daily driver....it's literally just a plow truck used for plowing....I have trucks, nicer trucks, that I wouldn't trade if that's what you're implying....I'm thinking, instead of plowing with my plow truck, plow with my UTV.

Where's your math?

$5-10k in repairs over a 5 year period is $1000-$2000 a year......you REALLY don't see that happening with a full size plow truck that is 5-10 years old with 100k+ miles on it....YA, I want one of those trucks!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not going to debate, because neither side can be proven. One truck may go with virtually no repairs, and another of the same year and miles may cost 15K in repairs. You just never know. But a five year old UTV isn't going to fetch only 5K less when it's five years old vs. new. And the OP's rig may have a nice little niche in his neighborhood for making a few bucks, but it's not going to generate the money that a truck that can legally commute down the roads in the same amount of time will.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1935394 said:


> I'm not going to debate, because neither side can be proven. One truck may go with virtually no repairs, and another of the same year and miles may cost 15K in repairs. You just never know. But a five year old UTV isn't going to fetch only 5K less when it's five years old vs. new. And the OP's rig may have a nice little niche in his neighborhood for making a few bucks, but it's not going to generate the money that a truck that can legally commute down the roads in the same amount of time will.


100% agree with you on the money making part of it.....as a matter of fact, in Maine, UTV's aren't allowed to travel the roads like a vehicle can...there are a lot of restrictions.

But I was basically mentioning it from my point of view of just plowing my own yard and maybe I wasn't clear when I posted my math, but I have an older plow truck, an 83 Chevy and needs very little for repairs, and just to keep it legal on the road, we're putting $1000-2000 in it each year which I'm guessing I would never put that in a UTV.........but even my brand new rigs easily take up $1000+ a year in normal maintenance, tires, higher insurance, etc.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, if you're only talking about personal property and a few friends or neighbors (as I'm guessing the OP is), we have no argument. From your post it didn't sound that way to me. I thought you were talking about using it as a commercial snow removal tool. As I stated earlier, I'm sure his vehicle will suit his purposes just fine, and probably yours as well if using it for what was described.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1935502 said:


> Well, if you're only talking about personal property and a few friends or neighbors (as I'm guessing the OP is), we have no argument. From your post it didn't sound that way to me. I thought you were talking about using it as a commercial snow removal tool. As I stated earlier, I'm sure his vehicle will suit his purposes just fine, and probably yours as well if using it for what was described.


Agreed............I have a pretty large yard, but nothing an atv or utv (my preference for a heated cab) couldn't handle. I also like the idea that I could get a snowblower attachment to help push some banks back or edge around the property (using a walkbehind snowblower right now).


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking setup. My only question is, will your alternator and battery be able to keep up with all that draw?


----------

